# The Blizzard of '96



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

I guess this is the best place for this post. Idk.

Was looking through some pics and came across this. I wasn't plowing then although I remember our plow guy bringing in a back hoe a few days later. I remember us having about 30" here. Any pics or stories would be interesting. I don't remember how quickly the snow fell but regardless it must have been a he!! of a storm to plow.

For reference, the red arrow points to a bug reflector on a '92 2WD Ford Ranger


http://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blizzardof96rangerref.jpg


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Ahhh, memories!!! Yep, remember that one!! Had 7 trucks working, could have used another 10 trucks, snowed fast & steady!! Way too many hours put in on that one! That was a wild storm, and a great winter. We were out 2-3 times a week that winter. Hopefully another one of those years will come again! Wish I had pics, but things weren't as "high-tech", might have some old 35mm prints of the aftermath around somewhere though.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i was 16 and it was my first year plowing. i had a few accounts and an old willys cj5. i had chains on all 4 tires for that storm. one of my customers took a picture of me in the driveway and framed it and mailed it to me with payment. i still have it. the snow was curling so high over the blade you could only see the top of the windshield. 
that spring my grandma found a shirt somewhere that read "i survived the blizzard of '96". unfortunetly the shirt is now long gone.....


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Blizard of 96? April Fools Day Storm!!!! Now that was a storm. Went to bed they said Flurries at best. Woke up to over a foot on ground. Look at that thing its still drawing moisture out of Cuba!!!!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is a link to some photo's

http://www.weatherbook.com/blizzard1996.html

*This is me. I am over 6ft tall I was shoveling my way to my truck*


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

i remember that storm i was in the bahamas at the time i missed the biggest storm but still made money with my mother aunt and uncle plowing for me and when i got back finished things up but lost a few contracts from not being here i have some pic but i have to find them when i do i'll post them we had 30 + inches here in philadelphia


----------



## dgc (Nov 17, 2008)

we were snowed in for a week a high lift had to come get us out the same way in 93


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Ya we had a good 1 here in 04*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=63516


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

And I remember walking to school in my barefeet, it was uphill both ways. 

What you forget about that storm Flakes was that the temperature shot up to the eighties two days later in PA and everything turned to floods.

Or am I remembering another storm


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

that was a great storm... we got 3.5' in central PA... Shut down everything for 2 days. The best was when the mayor of Harrisburg had the great idea to push all the snow onto the frozen Susquehana river.. One week the temp went from 20 to 50, we got a ton of rain, and Harrisburg was flooded up through 2nd St. What a bonehead....


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

I was a boy before that storm(blizzard of '96).....after 10 days of work with next to no sleep I became a man......I will NEVER forget that experience......


----------

